# Cytotec didn't work... now what?



## snowflakes120

I feel like I am in the never ending miscarriage. My body hates me I swear! And I am getting so frustrated. 

Well I took 3 cytotec's Friday AM and another 3 Friday PM. I got some slight cramping and a backache. Slight bleeding only when I wiped. Not much. Talked to my OBGYN that night and she called in another RX for me to pick up to do yesterday. She upped the dose to 4 cytotec's in the AM and 4 more last night. This time nothing! No cramping, no back ache and not even a drop a blood. I feel so defeated. I just want this done and over with. I want to move forward and put this behind me but my body is being stupid and not cooperating.

I am trying to avoid a D&C at all costs as I don't want surgery and my insurance isn't exactly the greatest and will be super expensive for us.

I really hope that my OBGYN will let me do another dose this Saturday ( I don't want to take more time off work sitting around seeing if it will even do anything) or let me wait it out naturally. Which I think will take awhile as my beta's were still going up a little bit last week. 

Why body why are you doing this to me!!

Anybody else have this happen to them? What did the Dr. do?

If you read this far. Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## lisacn

Hey I'm sorry you're having such a bad time, hopefully your doctor will help you out as this is true torture for you, I opted for DnCs but healthcare is very different in the UK.

I hope things start to happen very soon for you, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sondacop

Did you insert it with your fingers or did you use a device? I have the feeling that women are not inserting it deep enough. I used a device and all happened within 12 hours painlessly.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sondacop - These were all done orally by mouth. 

I talked to my OBGYN this AM and she wants me to do another dose. This time she wants them done vaginally so I will be doing that. I have the option of doing it myself or I can go into the office and she can insert them herself. After your words, I am leaning towards her doing them for me as I don't have a device and would use my fingers. Her doing it would have mean having a long night ahead of myself on Friday. But I just want this done and over with.


----------



## Sondacop

I'd have her do it if you don't have a device, here is my experience that I posted on a different site:

https://www.ivfconnections.com/foru...o-complete-m-c?p=122463&viewfull=1#post122463

Don't be alone, have painkillers ready just in case, pads, if you are planing something for the baby prepare a container and what ever necessary, tissues, a bed lining to save your mattress. Make sure you have eaten nutritious food beforehand, start supplementing with iron pills. I hope it goes as painless for you.


----------



## aliss

I'm so sorry. I just started my first oral dose tonight. I hope this new strategy helps you avoid a D&C. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## amotherslove

hey, havent been following you(sorry) but how long has it been since your MC started? the cytotecs did nothingggg for me.. finally i passed tissue between the 3rd and 6th days of my MC... i hope this starts to get over with for you sweetheart, warning though.. it doesnt get any easier once it does...


----------



## snowflakes120

amotherslove said:


> hey, havent been following you(sorry) but how long has it been since your MC started? the cytotecs did nothingggg for me.. finally i passed tissue between the 3rd and 6th days of my MC... i hope this starts to get over with for you sweetheart, warning though.. it doesnt get any easier once it does...

Well, I found out last Tuesday that I most likely had a Missed Miscarriage - baby was 5w2d should have been 7w and there was no yolk sac or fetal pole to be seen. Beta's were at 23,000.

I did the 1st set of pills on Friday. Some slight cramping, back ache and tiny bit of bleeding. Did anther set of pills on Saturday. This time nothing - no cramping, no back ache and not a drop of blood. Yesterday, I rested during the day and last night and today I have been getting some brown discharge. This is it. No red blood yet. So I don't think I've even started the MC process yet.... :nope:


----------



## amotherslove

snowflakes120 said:


> amotherslove said:
> 
> 
> hey, havent been following you(sorry) but how long has it been since your MC started? the cytotecs did nothingggg for me.. finally i passed tissue between the 3rd and 6th days of my MC... i hope this starts to get over with for you sweetheart, warning though.. it doesnt get any easier once it does...
> 
> Well, I found out last Tuesday that I most likely had a Missed Miscarriage - baby was 5w2d should have been 7w and there was no yolk sac or fetal pole to be seen. Beta's were at 23,000.
> 
> I did the 1st set of pills on Friday. Some slight cramping, back ache and tiny bit of bleeding. Did anther set of pills on Saturday. This time nothing - no cramping, no back ache and not a drop of blood. Yesterday, I rested during the day and last night and today I have been getting some brown discharge. This is it. No red blood yet. So I don't think I've even started the MC process yet.... :nope:Click to expand...


it's awful when it's not going the way they tell you it should. do you have msn? if you want to private message me an email maybe we can chat? i had a close friend who went through this all last year so that helped me.. if you need a friend i'm always around<3 i'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Sondacop

Aliss, I am not sure that oral is the best route, I hope it happens quickly and painlessly for you.
Snowflakes, did you have her insert them for you? Did she use a device? How many pills did she insert? It should have started by now, this must be so frustrating for you!
For more info on how long it usually takes : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21877016
Were the pills moistened first? https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21908466


----------



## justwaiting

I don't have any advice as I had dnc's (please avoid at all costs, unless done thru ultrasound guidance) but didn't want to read and run. I hope this next round works for you and you can start the healing process. Be kind to yourself


----------



## snowflakes120

Sondacop said:


> Aliss, I am not sure that oral is the best route, I hope it happens quickly and painlessly for you.
> Snowflakes, did you have her insert them for you? Did she use a device? How many pills did she insert? It should have started by now, this must be so frustrating for you!
> For more info on how long it usually takes : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21877016
> Were the pills moistened first? https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21908466

We will be doing it vaginally on Friday. I def plan to have her do it. I will ask if she uses a device or not. I think she said yesterday she would insert 4 pills.

Thank you so much for all your info. It is def helping me.


----------



## kat2504

I had the first dose orally and then vaginal pessaries 48 hours later. The pessary worked within the hour.

Sorry this is becoming a long drawn out process for you. I'm sure that only makes it harder.
If it doesn't work, I've had a d&c and it was actually a simple operation and the recovery was very quick.


----------



## Sondacop

I'll be thinking of you Friday.


----------



## snowflakes120

Dr. called me today and will be going in a few hours for her to insert the pills for me. She might want to do another ultrasound as well. We will see.

FX that this will be the end of it all. I am so ready.


----------



## Sondacop

It is so hard when it drags out like that, I hope it is over with quickly and as painlessly as possible. You need the closure. Take care of yourself the next few weeks.


----------



## snowflakes120

It's over girls! Finally! 

It really wasn't so bad at all. I feel ok today. Just so happy for it to be over and I can finally move forward! 

Thanks for all the support and helpful words. I really appreciate it. 

She did do another ultrasound and nothing progressed. Still looked the same size and empty just like 9 days ago.


----------



## Sondacop

I also needed that extra confirmation that nothing progressed, to have been in doubt would have been very hard. I am glad it was not that bad for you, and that now you can move forward. Grieving is an important part of moving forward. I thought of you a lot today, it is exactly a month since it happened to me (10\10). 
All the best!


----------

